# Regular Season Game #27: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets
Toyota Center, TX
Saturday Dec. 23th 8:30PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(16-10)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Los Angeles clippers*








*(10-15)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> LA Clippers (10-15) at Houston (16-10) 8:30 pm EST
> 
> HOUSTON (Ticker) -- Yao Ming and the Houston Rockets began the week with an impressive win over the Los Angeles Clippers. They hope to end the week in similar fashion.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Pretty interesting to see if the Clips respond after last night night's thrashing.

They got smashed.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

finally back home! After a win like San A. we should get a nice crowd in the "Toy" tonight...I must say I sleep better after a win:lol: Look for Mobley to try & get it going early...any synder news?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*



AllEyezonTX said:


> finally back home! After a win like San A. we should get a nice crowd in the "Toy" tonight...I must say I sleep better after a win:lol: Look for Mobley to try & get it going early...any synder news?


I read somewhere that he would come back in January


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

cool...that's good news


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Looking forward to see how Kaman's gonna try to ****ing stop Yao this time :laugh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Home sweet home...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

8 point start to the clippers?????????????????

Did anyone notice we played yesterday and we have TMac out?

Not to mention check out our record in the West not impressive.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

After last night's game I am sure our players have some confidence now. However, the main thing is that they need to have enough energy for today's game which I know Yao has plenty of rests yesterday.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

let's Go!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

ez 2 chuck hayes!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Shane 3!~


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Ballgame Yao in some pain....out


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

nooooooo yao.....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

what the…:no: :wahmbulance:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

whats happening? i cant see how ge got hurt? is it serious?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*



yaontmac said:


> whats happening? i cant see how ge got hurt? is it serious?


I guess it was a hyper extension. Looked very serious


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

He was coming to block a shot on a break & Hayes took a charge & while Yao was coming down (bang) right into Yao's knee, he will be wearing a brace like Hayes


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

The hell with this game as long azs Yao is okay I dont care if we lose by 50.

Please Yao be okay.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

he was able to bend his knee a little though


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Skip to my...WTF?!?!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

good energy from Mutumbo! Batt is hott!~


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

according to Bill Worrell, Yao suffered a bone bruise.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

If we win without TMac and Yao Im dropping a bucketload on the Rockets for the Ring.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*



kisstherim said:


> according to Bill Worrell, Yao suffered a bone bruise.


How long do you think he'll be out? I guess Yao should start wearing knee brace or something.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Bonzi on that stuff


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

bone bruise doesnt sound too serious???????

I have no idea about it though


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*



hroz said:


> bone bruise doesnt sound too serious???????
> 
> I have no idea about it though


A bone bruise results from compressive forces incurred during an injury. The damaged area occurs in the medullary portion of the bone and can be accompanied by bleeding and swelling.

Bruises are often caused by falls, sports injuries, car accidents, or blows received by other people or objects. Bruises can last from days to months, with the bone bruise being the most severe and painful. 

****!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*



PriceIsWright said:


> A bone bruise results from compressive forces incurred during an injury. The damaged area occurs in the medullary portion of the bone and can be accompanied by bleeding and swelling.
> 
> Bruises are often caused by falls, sports injuries, car accidents, or blows received by other people or objects. Bruises can last from days to months, with the bone bruise being the most severe and painful.
> 
> ****!


We beat the Spurs then Yao gets injured and out for months apparently to that there is no God.
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 





:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Oh yeah. Here's a Fun picture for good measure.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Damn I though Yao would be out maybe a week to a month.

The othe players develop their game. Then we get McGrady + Yao and we have a team that will get their rings. 

Might aswell give up on that now. Not looking good at all.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Batt has picked it up nice & the 3 ball has been friendly in the 1st...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Never seen Batt shoot like this before.

Hope he can keep it up.
Hopefully the arrival of Wells into the fold lifts both their games.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Head....head....head


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

We are down to a 7 man rotation that has to be increased for this game at the very least

Deke cant play 30mins anymore Howard will have to help out a centre.

Padgett will have to play at PF(I see novak as a SF or SG). Wells,Battier & Head should be able to cover SF & SG between them Head & Battier are shooting well. Wells needs to lift his game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

TO's late in the game are not good


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

 Yao....


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*

Well, the Rockets are going to lose a lot of games in the future, and its not because of their skills on the court. The reason is that they will lose a LOT of confidence. The will to play on without T-Mac is extreme, but now, to lose Yao? This is certainly a downer, and if the management is trying to trade Mac, I don't think they can, because he is on the injured list. But just remember this...better to lose Yao and Mac now, then to lose them come playoff time.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #24: 12/17/2006 Los Angeles Clippers v.s. Houston Rockets*



AllEyezonTX said:


> TO's late in the game are not good


Well, TO's period, are not good! :drool2:


----------

